# Target EM8000 vs. General Finishes Enduro Var



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I just recently sprayed some General Finishes Enduro Var tinted with TransTint with excellent results. Now I see Target EM8000 and am wondering if that is the Target equivalent of GF Enduro Var. Is it? Or is it the Target EM2000? The Target coatings seemed priced less expensively than the GF products, so if its the same finish or better, then why not. Thanks for sharing your experiences. This is for a bathroom cabinet.


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

I spray enduro var. It has an amber tint already in it, just like a solvent base product. Glad you liked it. It is very hard when dry. Good choice for the vanity. I only used target years back. I don't mind paying extra for the general Finishes. You may want to try the enduro poly. Its a little less expensive then the enduro var. Both are professional grade products.bob


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Know where I can find it for less than $80 / gallon shipped?


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd go with EM2000. For questions on Target Coatings products, they have a forum which is very helpful.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

So the EM2000 is just like the GF EV?

Seems to be about the same price point.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

I use MLCampbell Duravar at around $43 per gallon. You mix it with a catalyst then spray it. It is a conversion varnish with an slight amber tint. Goes on really well and produces a beautiful finish. And because it is a varnish it is much tougher then lacquer. I use it for all cabinetry and for furniture that is going to get a lot of heavy use.


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

The enduro poly is less. I order from General finishes direct. The poly does not have the amber color as the enduro var does. It is water white.
Durovar is nice stuff, but it is solvent base. 
bob


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

How do you order from General Finishes directly?


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a professional shop. All it takes is a phone call to set up an account.. 
Not sure where you live. Some ace hardware stores handle general finishes products. The enduro poly is a professional product, so I am not sure if they will carry it. Sorry I am not more helpful. bob


----------

